# Anyone work for MONOC ems? I have a few questions



## Jerseyboy732 (Oct 14, 2010)

I was thinking of applying to them I have my medic cert... I have emailed them these questions and they never get back to me. Ok my questions are how much do they pay starting for a full time medic also how long are there shifts and how many days a week. I believe there shifts are 12 hours but idk how many days a week... Salary? And also a overall review of the company from an employees standpoint


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 14, 2010)

No idea, maybe you should try calling


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 14, 2010)

I worked full time with AtlantiCare MICU, just south of mONOc. 
Run. Don't even consider it. Lowest paid, highest worked in the state. 
Go to Virtua. 

Questions?
PM me.


----------



## Bullets (Oct 14, 2010)

I do BLS in MONOCs primary. their medics are generally good, they work in some busy areas but they are not the most worked in the state. it depends on the truck your on. If your on the SE Monmouth truck then you will be busy, but if your riding in Southern Ocean, expect like 1-2 calls per shift.

that said, go apply at capitol, excellent medics, great area as long as your not the Trenton truck, and some fantastic supers, pays more then MONOC


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 14, 2010)

IIRC, mONOc starts at 16/hr for a MEDIC.


----------



## Jerseyboy732 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks all! U really helped me on this one.. Any of ya know what dept is the highest paid in the state? And what do you think of fdny ems if I were to live in Monmouth county


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 15, 2010)

AtlantiCare, Virtua, and UMDNJ. ARMC makes 21 (roughly) for a brand new medic. 
But you will NOT be in a chase vehicle. Ambulance, triple licensed, and you will be doing BLS duty is the best case. 
Worst case, you are a night shift SCT Driver. 

Is it worth the money to you?


----------



## Jerseyboy732 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I mean obv new jersey has a really high cost of living so I wanna be able to make it.. I moved from jersey to Florida when I was 16 and I wanna move back up but I would have to support myself.. But I do wanna be able to us my training and go on decent calls.. What would you suggest


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 15, 2010)

Where are you now?


----------



## Jerseyboy732 (Oct 15, 2010)

I live in palm beach county and ems and fire are together.. Well besides amr which is all BLS calls which u are like a taxi service cause you are second due only if fire rescue needs you to transport.. I have my ff2 too so I was thinking about getting a job down here but no1 is hiring and I got my heart set on goin back to jersey


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 15, 2010)

OK, I am a Paramedic for HCFR. I just got hired in June after living and working for 2 years in Jersey. Its not bad first experience, you will see some calls and learn, but its bassackwards medicine, all talking to docs, no real thinking. mONOc is horrible, the worst. ARMC, not bad, but there are 4 SCT/MICU trucks, and they put the newbies on them, usually at night. Ha, have fun there......

I moved back to Fla cause I was tired of getting :censored::censored::censored::censored: on, tired of system status management, and there is NO future, no pension, nada, zippo, zilch. 

Look around Fla, get in great shape, and try to get hired here.


----------



## Jerseyboy732 (Oct 15, 2010)

wow.. Didn't realize it could be that bad up there.. Yea I've been looking as far north as jfrd but I would really want to get hired with pbcfr.. Are you familiar with any depts in Florida even accepting applications?


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 15, 2010)

We were. I went by HQ today, saw some guys arriving for the interview. 

www.fireacademy.com


----------



## Jerseyboy732 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well it's glad to know some dept is hiring.. Pbcfr is forgoing pay raises and not hiring new people and I believe they have layed people off and yet they just got all new life paks last year, have been buying all new rescues and just bought a brand new platform from sutphen a few months ago.. But back to the jersey thing I hate how fire depts and first aid companys are all volunteer up there.. I have realized that if you are in the public safety business new jersey is not the place to live.. Are you familiar at all with fdny ems?


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 15, 2010)

Vaguely. We have a Rescue Medic and some former guys on here who know a LOT more then me.


----------



## Jerseyboy732 (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh ok... I just didn't know weither or not you had to go through their academy to work for em... I was in pbcfr's explorer program and went on many ride alongs and I'll tell you what those were the best years of my life.. The job is amazing.. I think I will rethink what I'm going to do.. But like I said when there's no job opportunities its kind of hard... My friend just got hired with a fire company outside of Atlanta. I think the best thing now is to just take more fire academy classes and more ems classes so when companies do start hiring I won't be on the bottom of the list... Only thing is academies are still having classes even tho no1 is hiring which means there will be more and more people competing for 1 job.. But thanks alot you've been a big help!


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 15, 2010)

MONOC isn't that bad, depending on your circumstances. I don't work for MONOC, but many of my coworkers do work for them

1) they hire anyone and everyone.  While this can be seen as a bad thing, if you are an out of state medic, you need a temp number to work in Jersey, an in order to get that temp number, you need a sponsoring ALS agency.  So since not every project will give out temp numbers, they can be hard to come by, especially if you don't have any connections.  Either 6 months or 1 year after working on your T-number, you get a regular number.  Once you get your regular number, you can work anywhere.

2) MONOC south pays peanuts; MONOC North (Irvington/Essex county area) pays more.  I have also heard North is run better.

3) after 10 years of working for monoc, your health benefits are free (or so I am told).

4) there are quite a few opportunities to do other stuff.  education, dispatch, special operations and medevac are all handled by MONOC, so there is a potential to transfer.

5) they are not ran the most in the state.  Newark ALS runs more than they do, and some of the the other ALS projects in the state have individual units that run more than some MONOC units.

If you want to make decent money, look at Jersey City EMS and UMDNJ EMS in Newark, but you will deal with a lot of BS and you will run your *** off.  I have heard good things about Virtua Health as well as Holy Name, but have no first hand experience of interacting with then.

good luck


----------



## himynameismj (Oct 18, 2010)

HUMC (Hackensack) pays by experience, but starts very well from what I'm told. They have a little diversity in their coverage areas, and the benefits are excellent.


----------



## himynameismj (Oct 18, 2010)

I have seen the breakdown of the busiest units in the state. The top unit is St. Joe's Paterson ALS-701. Runs 24/7.


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 18, 2010)

Where is that info at?


----------



## himynameismj (Oct 18, 2010)

my preceptor printed off the breakdown off of EMS charts last time I did an observation shift.


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 18, 2010)

Next time you get a chance, lemme know where the AtlantiCare units stand.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 18, 2010)

Jerseyboy732 said:


> But back to the jersey thing I hate how fire depts and first aid companys are all volunteer up there.


Not true.  The urban cities in NJ are almost exclusively paid FDs.  And more and more suburban areas are adding paid FFs, even if it is just for day work, especially in the NYC Metro area.  

As for EMS, lots of 100% paid systems, especially in the cities.  Almost every EMS system (especially the busier ones) have paid staff on, especially during the day times.  Many suburban towns have gone from 100% volunteer to combo paid volunteer with some even going 100% paid.  It all depends on where in the state you go.


Jerseyboy732 said:


> I have realized that if you are in the public safety business new jersey is not the place to live. Are you familiar at all with fdny ems?


IDK, I know quite a few people in public safety that are very happy in NJ.... but in all honestly, they are in the fire departments or police departments, and not the understaffed/underfunded EMS systems that exist in the state of NJ.

and if you think Jersey is bad, FDNY EMS is even worse.  I know quite a few FDNY EMS people who left to work in NJ, and many many NYC Paramedics who work in Jersey for better pay and better conditions.

and I, too, would like to get a copy of that list.  it would be interesting to see where various projects rank in terms of busiest in the state.


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 19, 2010)

Dan, I would be happy in NJ EMS if I had a pension, a garage for my medic unit, and I didn't have to sit on SSM. I w ould have stayed and worked 25 yrs.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 13, 2016)

Does Monoc use chase trucks?


----------



## FFMedic3293 (Apr 8, 2016)

No, all transport capable ambulances.  Some areas transport more than others, depending on BLS response.


----------

